# Champions Forever on SpeedTV, anybody watched?



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Whenever I watch Champions Forever/ The Quick and the Dead I have hair raise on my back, racing was simply scary in 70's!

Fact is it was probably even worse in 50's and 60's but the cars in 70's look more familiar to me, like F1 cars I'm used to seeing but if you'll look closer you'll see how vulnerable the drivers were in those cars and speeds were as high as today.
Just the fought that most of the portrayed drivers were killed in their cars makes me kind of sick to my stomach.

I have to admit tough that racing was thrilling back then.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

Yeah, I bought that movie off e-bay a few years ago...had no idea what it was about. Very scary stuff. That said, the racing sure was closer back then. I can't see why the safer tracks and cars of today and close racing are mutually exclusive.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Finally caught it on last night. Holy Sh*t!

The level of safety in the cars and risks the drivers were exposed to were pretty well known, but whenever I see the track workers and pit crews in old racing footage, I'm surprised (though maybe I shouldn't be). That sequence where that one guy gets clipped by a car :yikes:

Sure have been a lot of advances made in safety for everyone involved.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

I caught this on Speed Channel last night for the first time. Unfortunately I missed some the first half. I liked the portion where Jackie Stewart was giving a tour of the Nurbergring. Does anyone know what kind of car he was in? Looks like very expensive convertible of some sort. :dunno:

The sequence of the overturned car on fire shocked the *&@*& out of me. Only person that had a chance of helping was another driver that had stopped. :yikes:


----------

